# Honda EU2000 running in Parallel



## dtbraun (Oct 6, 2004)

I read alot of posts about people connecting 2 Honda EU2000 in parallel with homemade wiring setups. I went out to websites to retrieve instructions on how to make a homemade wiring setup. But when I talked to Honda and a couple of dealers, that sell the manufactured parallel kits of course ($200 - $235), they told me to be wary and careful. That the homemade wiring setups just hard wire the two units together, there is no protection. Whereas the commercial modules have a lot of stuff in the box like diodes to help keep the units in sync and prevent them from feeding into each other. I know if you setup a tow vehicle behind a motorhome (I've done it), you have to install a diode kit so tow vehicle doesn't feed back into motorhome.

Now, was that a scare tactic that would turn into a sales pitch or is there some truth for the need of what's in the box?

Has anyone that has constructed a homemade wiring setup per the internet instructions ever, I repeat, ever had a problem with the use or longevity of the generators? Because if it works just fine doing it the homemade way, then I'm game. But if there is truley something to what Honda or the dealers say, I might want to rethink before harming my $2000 investment.

Thanking you in advance for your help.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have an Eu200i -- just one. And, I have always planned on doing the same thing as what you want to do. But, I have also been a little leary. It doesn't make sense that Honda would sell a "$30" adapter for $200+. I'm not sure if anyone has actually reverse engineered the real adapter or not. I think what I would do is post this same question to rv.net where you can reach a wider audience. BUT, be careful and weigh carefully the answers you get.

I found a set of plans on the internet and turned them into a .pdf for future reference http://users.pullman.com/vwasem/rv/notes/P...a_Gen_Cable.pdf, but can not vouche for how good the plans are since I haven't actually built it.

That having been said, I have seen a lot of plans and have seen no negative remarks. But, I'm kind of like you and somewhat cautious. Please report back with whatever you find or decide. We would all appreciate it.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm no expert on this but I have watched an expert on TV, of course he was an expert on Salt Water Crocodiles and not generators, but he was an expert.

Anyway, I'm considering this too. The way I understand it, if you parallel 2 generators by connecting them through a home-made box on the 110v outlets, you are not protected, one generator can backfeed the other.

However, the Honda EU2000i has another output specifically for paralleling two generators. This output goes through some fancy auto-synch circuitry and your generators are protected from backfeeding each other. The biggest problem with this is the output is a type of banana jack. I've seen some good plans and some bad plans on the internet for doing this.

I'm considering buying this one from Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=ADME:B:SS:US:1

It's probably about $25 woth of parts.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

vdub said:


> I found a set of plans on the internet and turned them into a .pdf for future reference http://users.pullman.com/vwasem/rv/notes/P...a_Gen_Cable.pdf, but can not vouche for how good the plans are since I haven't actually built it.
> [snapback]16969[/snapback]​


Hey vdub

I couldn't get this link to work. Would you be able to post a copy of these plans? I'm interested in seeing them.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I decided to take that link down. After looking at it a while, I determined it wasn't for me. I think better and safer options exist. However, if you want to make your own judgement on that, here's the original link where the info came from:
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...8900&uid=558963

I believe there has to be more to it than Honda trying to make a fast buck. There has to be more in Honda's box than $30 worth of parts. Further searching on the web indicates that may be the case and simply joining one plug of a Honda to another is neither safe nor efficient. The link below might be a better option.
http://www.engr.udayton.edu/staff/lriggins/honda/

If you simply wanted to buy the cable, then the guy selling the $114 cable on e-bay is located at the url below. He also has an 800 number.
http://www.bigskypower.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree. That first link is *not* the right way to do it.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, that was my conclusion as well. So that brings us to the 2nd option. It looks better and safer, but I'm not sure I would go to the trouble of building it if I could get BigSky's for $114. One thing I would really want to check out closely on BigSky's would be the safety issue if one of the plugs should happen to get knocked out. Would it be hot? I don't know the answer to that. Interesting thing about BigSky is that they are a Honda dealer. I can't find their $114 cable on their BigSky Honda web site, so maybe they are trying to keep the two issues seperate.

And, of course, you always have the option of buying Honda's real meal deal. When I buy a 2nd Honda and want to go parallel, the new gen will still be under warranty, so that may tip me toward putting out the $250 for the real Honda cable. That way, I know it will work and my warranty will be protected. Even after putting out the $250, I would still be on par or below the cost of a Yamaha or Honda 3000. Not to mention that I would have 30% more power available and 30% less total weight. Plus, of course, you also have the flexability of using just one gen or both depending on your power needs.


----------

